# Do you really need a background on a tank?



## PaperclipGirl

Just curious - is there some beneficial reason or is it just cosmetic?

I did google the question and got a lot of answers on how to put one up or what to use, but never why you need one....


----------



## FishmanPA

Thats a cool question. 
I'm certainly no expert but I would suggest that having a background would help make the fish feel like they were in a more natural environment and would help prevent Stress on the fish. Which could lead to tons of disease and such.

I know backgrounds can usually seem really tacky though and would probably suggest the same "Natural" environment could be achieved with the proper decor eliminating the need to use a background at all.

I personally use a background because the wall behind the tank is ugly.


----------



## blacksheep

I think its more cosmetic


----------



## iamntbatman

Some have noted that it has a calming effect, but I think it's mostly cosmetic.

If you find the pre-printed backgrounds to be cheesy (which, let's face it, many of them are) you can get solid color backgrounds like dark blue or black. You can also paint the background, use stuff like car window tint, construction paper, etc. You'd be surprised how much a dark background makes your fish and decor "pop" and it's a great way to hide the filters and cords and stuff from view.


----------



## JohnnyD44

iamntbatman said:


> Some have noted that it has a calming effect, but I think it's mostly cosmetic.
> 
> If you find the pre-printed backgrounds to be cheesy (which, let's face it, many of them are) you can get solid color backgrounds like dark blue or black. You can also paint the background, use stuff like car window tint, construction paper, etc. You'd be surprised how much a dark background makes your fish and decor "pop" and it's a great way to hide the filters and cords and stuff from view.


+1

I personally spray paint the back of all my tanks. I just tape it off really well and go to town!! 

never have to worry about it peeling off or getting air bubbles.....


----------



## Angel079

Pure cosmetic. Like if you have very colorful fish like Tetra, Betta that kinda fish and/ or live plants and you add a dark background such as window tint it just makes the color's stick out more. Another neat effect is all the cables you have going to your tank for filter, heat etc they're hidden that way. And last but not least some homes have some VERY creative wall papering and seeing that in the tank sometimes just doesn't look natural at all.


----------



## aunt kymmie

JohnnyD44 said:


> +1
> 
> I personally spray paint the back of all my tanks. I just tape it off really well and go to town!!
> 
> never have to worry about it peeling off or getting air bubbles.....


+1. I painted the backs of my tank and love it!


----------



## PRichs87

my black background is awesome with my bloodfinned tetras


----------



## WisFish

I really miss the two 29g mirror-backed aquariums I had. Some of the fish would hang out with the fish in the mirror; much the same way dogs and cats do when they're little. It also gave the tank a lot of depth.


----------



## Freddy

I need to get a background for my tank, but my lfs is out of the size I need. It's all too short!:-? There's maybe 6 inches of the size I need. But to answer your question, a background is only for you. Your fish couldn't care less; in my 10 gallon, when it had fish in it, I used a saltwater background (I was a complete beginner) and it had no effect on the fish. But now I'm getting a freshwater background, because I think on a tank as big as mine, people will notice it more when they walk through the room. It's also nice if the decor in your tank matches your background.

BTW, I don't do my own backgrounds (guess that was kind of obvious) and I don't find the ones in my lfs cheesy. I think of something like a Finding Nemo background as cheesy.


----------



## Hawkian

Purely cosmetic! 

I actually believe that backgrounds, while being neat, are just another gimmick for the fish supply vendors to make more $$, and I should talk because I only have one tank and I have 3 different backgrounds for it that I change periodically. If they make it, we'll buy it right? ;-)


----------



## McNertney

A good idea for background that doesn't look takey. I sprayed "great Stuff" on the back of my tank. before i put water in of course. then you can put whatever fake plants or wood or whatever in the wet foam and let it dry. Great stuff is an expanding foam crack and gap filler. you can get black or yellow. black is for ponds so its safe but i use yellow also. then cover it in silicone and mash coco coir into the wet silicone wherever you want to fill gaps. wait for it to dry a few days and fill it with a hose outside to get the loose stuff out. the coir will tint the water a little brown for about a week but its all safe for most fish. algae will grow on the back and fill in the unnatural looking parts. mine came out pretty good. less than 10 bucks in materials.


----------



## WisFish

My only "pet peeve" is seeing a salt water background on a freshwaer tank. I've seen that combo more than once.


----------



## PaperclipGirl

McNertney - what is "great stuff" ?? I LOVE that idea of spraying the back of the tank and adding stuff! 

I'm already planning a 90g tank so this would be a great idea!!!


----------



## McNertney

Great Stuff is what its labeled... Great stuff. Its an expanding foam used to fill cracks and weatherproof windows. they have a mix thats just for ponds and rocks. Its black instead of yellow. I got the idea when i was into vivariums a while ago. I started using it in my aquariums cause i had a vivarium that failed so i just filled the tank with water and it looked cool. Here is a pictorial on how to do it. You can spray the stuff directly on the glass you dont need the crate part. and when the foam is wet you can just stick stuff in you dont need to screw anything in.
Anson's Vivarium
let me know if you have any questions


----------

